# Desktop icons disappear, window flashing



## spud999 (Jul 4, 2006)

Has anyone had this problem?

I have an iMac G5 which has worked nearly flawlessly for the past year or so. Today, it started "flashing" - the windows of open apps were blinking "grey" about every 3-5 seconds, and the icons on the desktop disappeared. Restarting didn't solve the problem, and I don't seem to be able to find this referenced in support forums online. I'm unable to click on the desktop & choose it - it seems like maybe the Finder has died.

BTW. i have system 10.4.6.

Any ideas? Thanks for your feedback!

Ian


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Try 'zapping' your PRAM.


----------

